# FET problems any advice



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi 
I was wondering if any one could help i started this fet cycle in january and started down reg for a week then I started my perriod end of Jnauary i carried on with buserilin then a week later when iwent for a blood test and i was supposd to take tablets for lining of womb there was a problem with incibators so they said they would put me on hold for two weeks on buserlin when I finally went back three weeks ago I started on tablets whilst continuing with buserlin then I went back last week for a scan after taking tablets for 18 days to be told my lining was 11 and ready only then to be told by nurses that there was yet again more problems so I would have to wait another week until next wednesday to have transfer this will mean I have been on buserlin for 6weeks and tablets for lining for three and a half i asked if this would affect the result they said not but surly this is not normal I feel very hormonal and if the transfer does work I will not have had a peroid for eight weeks 
Also when they did the scan to check lining the lady said there was free fluid in my womb but it did not matter has any one had this or know what it means
Any advice or comments would be much appricated 
Thanks
Donna


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Donna,
I think it is well out of order that they have kept you waiting so long,when i had a fet I was not taking buserlin but I started on a nasal spray to down reg on the 2nd dec and didn't have transfer till the 14th jan I also took proganova for lining from the 28th dec. I believe I was on it so long because of xmas. I had one blasties put back in and had af on day 7 which is very early I feel this happened because they and turned my hormones off so much that they did not come back quick enough, I was taking 400 cyclogest twice aday from 10th jan. All the doc said when i went for review was maybe we will up the dose of cyclogest next time. Sorry to ramble hope i haven't worried you sending sticky vibes and hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Donna,

I'm in the same boat - had FET on 22nd Feb, but was kept d/r for 5 weeks because of the incubator problem.  I also asked if it would not affect my tx and they said not.  I must admit it keeps crossing my mind now I'm on the 2WW.  My womb lining was apparently 10mm I think when I last went for a scan (before FET) and I think if they hadn't had the lab problems, would have had FET a few days later.  They just said that my lining would be nice and thick!!  I'm definitely going to ask about it again though, when I speak to the clinic later in the week so if I get any luck, will let you know.

I haven't heard of this free fluid but I'm sure they wouldn't have let you continue if they felt it would cause a problem?  Why don't you give them a ring anyway - it's worth it to set your mind at rest?

Best of luck

BH x


----------



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi 
Thanks for your responses I have my fet on wednesday excited but scared dh are you at manchester st marys like me how are you feeling Good luck
Donna


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Donna,

Best of luck for Wednesday- sending you lots of      

Yep, I'm at St Marys too - it's our 2nd go so if it doesn't work this time, will have to decide on MFS or CARE Manchester which will be our next dilemma.  We have felt very fortunate to get 2 NHS funded cycles so can't complain.

If you find out any more whilst you're there about the delay affecting cycles can you let me know?  Surely it must be ok though otherwise they wouldn't do it

Take care
BH


----------

